# Prostate Massage-Help with CPT code



## dmk0916 (Jul 8, 2009)

My office is doing a prostate massage before taking a urine sample.  Everything I have researched states that this is included in the DRE, but we are not performing the DRE.  Can anyone help with this code?
Thanks


----------



## Annette (Jul 9, 2009)

*Dre*

Prostate massage appears to be a part of the clinical DRE exam.  So if you are doing the Prostate massage you are essentially doing at least a partial DRE.  Review the DG description.


----------

